# Oyster Bisque - Seeking Recipes



## Bupo107 (Mar 3, 2005)

Recently found this oyster bisque recipe below... doesn't really blow me away - does anyone have any other bisque recipes??

Oyster Bisque Recipe - first boil 1 quart oysters in their own liquor with about 1 pint mildly-flavored white stock. Let boil for 1/2 an hour or even longer. Take up and strain, put back to boil, season with salt and white pepper as needed, add 1 quart rich milk and 1/2 a pint of cream. Blend together 1 tablespoon potato flour with 1 tablespoon melted Crisco, and with this thicken soup till it is smooth and velvety.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## marmalady (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's a recipe from one of our favorite watering holes - it's awesome, and has won awards at local oyster fests!

Vickery’s Oyster Bisque Recipe
1 Serving

Ingredients: 
2 T Scallions, chopped, green part only
1 T Tomato, diced
2 T Whole Kernel Corn (frozen is OK)
To Taste Salt and Pepper
10 oz Heavy Cream
Dash Favorite Hot Sauce
6 Oysters
1 T Oyster Liquor
1/2 t Unsalted Butter  

Method: 
Sauté scallions, tomato, corn and salt and pepper to taste. 
Sauté until corn is just turning in color to darker yellow. 
Add heavy cream and dash of your favorite hot sauce. 
Reduce by half. 
Add 6 oysters with tablespoon of oyster liquor. 
Bring to second boil and serve with 1/2 teaspoon of butter on top (optional). 


Note this recipe is only for one person - just increase amounts accordingly for the amount you want. I guess when they published the recipe, they thought this was the easiest way to scale it down!

Also note the amount of time they actually cook the oysters, versus the time your recipe says - cooking oysters for that long turns them into rubber bands!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's a good example of why we need the "Terms and Techniques" forum.  

I don't know the difference between regular ole soup and a bisque.  Is bisque just soup with a college education?


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Here's a good example of why we need the "Terms and Techniques" forum.
> 
> I don't know the difference between regular ole soup and a bisque.  Is bisque just soup with a college education?



Bisque is a thick, rich soup usually consisting of seafood and cream.

We suggested adding the Terms and techniques forum. Once the new site is up and running we will be looking at adding new categories. I am sure this one will make the cut


----------



## marmalady (Mar 5, 2005)

Just found this interesting little factoid - the term 'bisque' in reference to soup is thought to have come from the 'Bay of Biscay' off the coast of France. So - the name would be in reference to a 'soup made in the region of the area of Biscay'.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks geebs and marmalady


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 7, 2005)

THIS IS FABULOUS!

I have posted this before, but it is so awesome it always deserves an encore.

Oyster and Brie Bisque
2 sticks Butter, unsalted
1 c Celery, chopped 
1 c Onion, chopped 
White pepper to taste
Cayenne pepper to taste
1/2 c AP flour 
1 lb Brie cheese, cut into small pieces, rind removed 
6 c Cold water 
2 c Heavy cream 
36 Shucked oysters, with liquor 
1/2 c Champagne 
1/4 c Dry sherry
4 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled 

1.In a large soup pot, melt one stick of butter. Add the celery, onions, white pepper and cayenne. Stir and cook over low heat until vegetables begin to soften.
2.In another pan, over low heat, make a roux by combining 8 tb melted butter and the flour to make a base for thickening the soup. Cook at least 2 minutes, stirring constantly, so the floury taste is eliminated. 
3.Add the roux to the vegetables and mix thoroughly to combine. Add the cheese and mix to melt.
4.Add the water, cream, oysters and their liquid. Simmer the soup until the oysters begin to curl just slightly - do not overcook or the oysters will be tough. Add the champagne and sherry and heat through. Serve warm with bacon crumbles and fresh bread.


----------

